# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  خالد بزبز الحياري مرشح البلقاء

## الحصن نيوز

اعلن خالد بزبز الحياري ابو حديثه ترشحه للانتخابات النيابية محافظة البلقاء عن الدائرة الاولى

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

